# oto cats eating AR mini?



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone encounter otocats that devour their plants? Had 4 in my tank for awhile now. My water wisteria has always looked a little straggly but i always just thought they might have lacked some nutrients our something. Put in some new AR mini last night for a punch of red in the tank and saw the otocats immediately swim over and start eating away. I thought, "hey, look at that... Maybe the leaves had some algae I didn't quite see... ". Well.... Next morning two of my otocats are on there again and almost all the leaves are transparent and eaten through. And those Otto cats looked EXTREMELY full. Big, big bellies. Lol... I thought Otto cats were known to leave plants alone?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Do you offer them algae wafers or veggies?


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

Wiccandove said:


> Do you offer them algae wafers or veggies?


yup. though the last algae wafer i put in was the night before i put on the plants...didn't put in any that night... maybe that was my mistake. they seem to love zuccini too.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

That was my only guess  Mine never ate plants but I don't really know enough about them to know if they eat some plants and not others. Mine were in with anubias which practically nothing eats anyway. Hopefully someone else has more insight


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

I seen before with amano shrimps; if not kept well feed, they would eat up all my AR mini and regular AR!


----------



## SimplyFishKeeping (Jun 10, 2016)

Cant say that i've ever seen that happen with any of mine.


----------

